# Any one tried these new carbon shoes?



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Tried on at the store, they see very nice for the price 199.00. Anyone rode in a pair, if so what do you think?

Louis Garneau Strike BOA Road Shoes - Performance ExclusiveThese


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I have these which are similar. Love them. The BOA's are awesome. Would never own shoes without them again.
Louis Garneau Course 2LS Road Shoes


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

They look like they'd be pretty hot. I might think twice if you live in Texas or somewhere like that.

I have a pair designed pretty much just like that (no venting to speak of) made out of real leather and they are hotter than normal but okay for New England weather generally. I'd think that synthetic stuff would be much warmer but I could be wrong. Off course if I'm correct the good news is they'd be better in the winter.

Anyway, shoes have to fit so that's got to be priority one. Just make sure you order them from a place that takes returns incase they don't. Buying shoes off the internet is risky business and you can end up paying more in mailing then you end up saving. So while it's nice to get a deal shoes are one of those things you might be better off getting from a shop if you happen to live near one that has a decent selection.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

That's a good looking shoe. Why do you call them carbon? Only the footbed is cf. the upper is soft microfiber. Jays's post is a very good one btw... Consider that. I have a boa closure and I love it. It seems to loosen up early in my ride and I have to reltighten it one time... Minor thing...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

And remember, shoe fit isn't just checking off a number on a website. There are things like the size of the arch support and where the arch support is placed. The way your toes sit within the shoe. The width of the heel. Where it hits you around the ankle. Where the top of the shoe stops. It is right on top of a bone?

I can say, though, that I love boa bindings with a passion. Amazingly precise and comfortable.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I have an older pair of Pearl Izumi Boa shoes. I like 'em but the "string" is starting to fray. I would love 'em more if there was a way to replace the BOA part. 

BTW, velcro from my Sidi's (from the 80's and 90's) can easily be replaced by my local shoe cobbler for less that $20.00.


----------



## Ribo68 (Jul 13, 2016)

Can't remember..I thought Boa had a lifetime replacement on the cable? ..Anyway, LBS said to bring them back in if I ever needed the cable replaced.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Even if they aren't lifetime (i'm not sure)... you can buy a replacement BOA from their website and install it yourself. They cost less than $10 for most models.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

JaeP said:


> I have an older pair of Pearl Izumi Boa shoes. I like 'em but the "string" is starting to fray. I would love 'em more if there was a way to replace the BOA part.
> 
> BTW, velcro from my Sidi's (from the 80's and 90's) can easily be replaced by my local shoe cobbler for less that $20.00.


BOA's are replaceable. And have a lifetime warranty.

Why Boa? | Boa Closure System
Boa Technology Inc. :: Warranty


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tlg said:


> BOA's are replaceable. And have a lifetime warranty.
> 
> Why Boa? | Boa Closure System
> Boa Technology Inc. :: Warranty


And the Boa company is great to deal with (unlike a lot of bike related companies that offer warranty and replacement parts in theory but are essentially useless when the time comes because they'll either the call it "ordinary use" and don't honor the warranty or have stopped making the part). I've broke a few boa's and replaced a few and one quick call they were in my mailbox days later. Pretty easy to replace too.


----------

